# Need a good frizz control hint



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Even after being groomed she was still frizzy. It's her back side where all the mats were. I thought it would calm down after being bathed, but it's not. It'll be alright after I comb and brush, but as soon as she shakes, it's all frizz again.
ANy tips would be great! Thanks!!!

Anyone else having or had this problem and got rid of it?? Tell me your remedy!!

~~Cheri~~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it's just her coat type. I have a girl who I'm trying to grow her coat back out and her ends are frizzy. My daughter is using her for jr showmanship so when she shows her, I have to flat iron, flat iron, flat iron. Then she looks nice and straight for maybe five minutes, LOL. This is what she looks like typically.

[attachment=32107:IMG_8776.jpg]

[attachment=32108:IMG_8357.jpg]

[attachment=32109:IMG_8669.jpg]

There are products you can try to help. If you give her a bath yourself, try using Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine conditoner, I love that stuff. I might tame those frizzies. I try not to put too much on her coat in the way of grooming sprays/straighteners because I find she mats up more when I do. This is the third time I've tried to grow her out so I'm hoping the third time is the charm!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I need some more info............do you mean frizzy like static, or frizzy like cottony, or like damaged hair? 

CC makes a product called Silk Spirits which is a type of oil that when applied to the hair the hair will soak it up and help with the texture and feel. 

Many people make the mistake of thinking silky coat feels like silky human hair. It doesn't..........if feels smooth, soft and silky but because the hair shaft is so fine it doesn't feel like human hair. I hope this makes sense, you don't actually feel the hair shafts like on a human head.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cowboy Magic


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoothing a little coconut oil over Mimi's coat works wonders to keep her hair smooth and flatter over her body -- without it she looks like fluffy frizz ball


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

> I need some more info............do you mean frizzy like static, or frizzy like cottony, or like damaged hair?
> 
> CC makes a product called Silk Spirits which is a type of oil that when applied to the hair the hair will soak it up and help with the texture and feel.
> 
> Many people make the mistake of thinking silky coat feels like silky human hair. It doesn't..........if feels smooth, soft and silky but because the hair shaft is so fine it doesn't feel like human hair. I hope this makes sense, you don't actually feel the hair shafts like on a human head.[/B]


I'm not sure...it's soft, not dry feeling, just dry looking. It's silky and soft but like totally frizzed out! The other day she fell in my koi pond (it's not deep at ALL because it's a very small pond and she was only half in, it was her back end that slipped in lol) and I had to bathe her. I remembered that someone saud garnier (sp??) but all I had was aussie moist (what I use and LOVE) so I tried that. I let the conditioner sit for about 3-5 minutes (as long as I could without stressing her out too much) and made sure to rinse very well, and it seemed to help a lot. She's still a bit frizzy, but you can see a definate difference. I'm going to use it a couple more times and see what it does, and then maybe try some garneir and see how that does too. I've heard that used on two seperate boards now.
~~Cheri~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been using Pantene Ice Shine Shampoo and Conditioner for a while now and am happy with the results. But
I have noticed this winter more static and a bit less shine. So I tried the Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine conditoner.
I could see a difference after one use. Wonder if it will be too heavy this summer and I may have to go back
to the Pantene...or alternate. But I LOVE the smell of Garnier!!


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

OKay, I'm having the same problem, I think?? My little one is one big static-y mess. The minute I touch him or brush him his hair sticks straight out. I've tried the slicker conditioner and a special leave in conditioner that the groomer recommended but it doesn't seem to help.
I thought about trying a "human" conditioner but my groomer said absolutely not because of the acidity would dry out Murphy's skin.
I could use any help any one can give me. I even thought about putting him on emu oil to see if that helped.

HELP!!!


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry for being so ditzy but what is cowboy magic and where do you get coconut oil???
Thanks for your time and patience!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, Violet doesn't have static much, even on the dry days. Her problem is more frizzy. I really don't think it's damaged, I think it's just dry. Wich could be your problem too. There's a brush (cris something, HUGE on the boards and I'm sure someone will jump in with the link lol) that is made of copper I think that is totally static free. You might want to look into it. I think it's something like $30 though. A huge down side for me LOL.
As far as people shampoo...I'm not sure about that either. I was always taught that people's shampoo should never be used for pets because our PH it totally different than theirs and it would dry them out. BUT...the people on this board have been using it for years without problems, so I'm willing to give it a try. I have only had her for two weeks (today! YEAY!) and she's been to the groomer once, and I have had to bathe her twice already (I usually would only bath once a week at the most, but she fell in my pond once and pooped her diaper the other time...eww what a mess that was) and I used Aussie's 'moist' that I use for myself, and not only does it leave that awsome smell, but it also seemed to help tame the frizz on her coat enough for me to be able to see a difference. The second time I washed her it helped even more. So next week we'll see if it helps more again! lol. I htink it would be ok for you to at least try one. The majority of people that I have heard use garniar fructis, but there's a certain one that hopefully someone will chime in with because it escapes me right now, and also some I hear use loreal kids 2&1 (comes in many yummy scents!) and the bonus to that one is that it's probably tear free so you can wash their face easily. Your groomer might have otld you that if you are buying shampoo at her place, or because the industry teaches you you shouldn't use anything else. Either way, it's your discision.

Coconut oil you can get at your pharmacy. I ordered some at wal-mart (small town, that's the only chioce I have, but any health food store should have it I'm sure) and it was just under $10 for 4 ounces. I haven't picked it up yet, but I hear it works well.

I was thinking about Vi's situation, and it could be diet related. I'm sure she didn't get the best diet. And she was pretty matted when I got her, so it could just be either damage from that or maybe just frizzy beause it's used to be matted. I don't know. But we're working on it. :0)
~~Cheri~~


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine conditoner, and Pantene detangler leave in conditioner when burshing daily. I don't have too much static, but I have noticed a nice change in Cliffords coat using the Pantene everyday, plus it smells sooooo good. I also use all the Spa Lavish Shampoos and Conditioners too. Good Luck


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OKay, I'm having the same problem, I think?? My little one is one big static-y mess. The minute I touch him or brush him his hair sticks straight out. I've tried the slicker conditioner and a special leave in conditioner that the groomer recommended but it doesn't seem to help.
> I thought about trying a "human" conditioner but my groomer said absolutely not because of the acidity would dry out Murphy's skin.
> I could use any help any one can give me. I even thought about putting him on emu oil to see if that helped.
> 
> HELP!!![/B]


I wouldn't put him in emu oil, once you put them in oil, you pretty have to leave them it or they turn into a matting mess. Your groomer is mistaken, maltese do just fine with human shampoos/conditioners. If they didn't, the top maltese breeders/handlers wouldnt' use it, believe me! 

For the static, you can try using a downy sheet (scentless, preferably but I can never fine that one!) and smooth it over the coat and/or your hands/brush/comb to help the static, esp when you are brushing. 

The Garnier Fructis is the sleek and shine one. cowboy Magic you can find online or at a feed store (I think it's for horses, primarily) and I've never heard of using the coconut oil but that doesn't mean much! I have a Plush Puppy product that I like using as a finishing thing when I show, http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/...330/1454385.htm

There are also these two products that I use on Caira when I bathe her altho this is a 'new' thing I've been doing so I am not 100% sold on it, mixing Swishy Coat with Blow dry cream and leaving it in for a final rinse. 
http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/...330/1454375.htm
http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/...330/1454376.htm


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

In the past, I've had problem with frizz and Toby's hair. I used what I use on my own hair--Farouk's Repair & Shine. It worked wonderfully.

Here is a bit of information about it: Repair & Shine


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I like using the Aussie conditioners as well. They used to make an awesome detangler but stopped this year. I was distraught because not only did the boys lose the best product ever but so did I (my hair is past my bum). My mom was the one who got me using it. My dad has a yorkie and she figured if it worked in my long hair it would work for the dog (smart woman my mum).


----------

